# Stop Wearing Trench Coats and Fedoras.



## orby (Dec 2, 2012)

Just stop it.



Do any of you have any thoughts or opinions regarding this serious issue?


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Dec 2, 2012)

That was pretty funny. The way the guy flails around when he's singing makes even more hilarious.


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 2, 2012)

I like long coats and I like fedoras.

Together, no. And if you're trying to look like a bamf, you likely will not pull it off (though, there are a few exceptions)


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 2, 2012)

Loved the Go Gadged Go, bahaha


----------



## MetalGravy (Dec 2, 2012)

I wear a hood w/my trench. I've been told that I look like a terrorist...or the Grim Reaper.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 2, 2012)

That was hilarious.


----------



## orby (Dec 3, 2012)

jeleopard said:


> I like long coats and I like fedoras.



be warned, for these are the first steps toward transforming into an imp


----------



## Brodessa (Dec 3, 2012)

Tosin Abasi can rock a fedora, and more than likely a peacoat! \m/ Still pretty metal! \m/


----------



## Murmel (Dec 3, 2012)

^
A peacoat and a trench are very different though. I think trenches look awful pretty much always. 
I do however love my peacoat, the trick is finding one that actually fits, and a fitting peacoat does not equal baggy and spacey.

Dude in the video definitely has a point.


----------



## MFB (Dec 3, 2012)

There are few trenchcoats in this world that looks nice and most of them are for anime fans unfortunately, the only one I've seen look good on it's own was a military issued one from my JROTC course

Same can be said for fedoras were the only ones that are nice are wide-brim fedoras and unless you're Kevin Costner, Andy Garcia, or the rest of the Untouchables cast then you shouldn't be wearing a fedora


----------



## Brodessa (Dec 3, 2012)

^^ Unfortunately, I am at school and unable to view the videos. But seeing this thread immediately made me think about Tosin Abasi and his rather interesting style-choices. 
I'm also a peacoat fan, and also view Trenchcoats as terrible looking.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 3, 2012)

^
Tosin does dress extremely well, and I'm glad that he does, because I hate the generic metal look


----------



## Brodessa (Dec 3, 2012)

Murmel said:


> ^
> Tosin does dress extremely well, and I'm glad that he does, because I hate the generic metal look


I agree! I remember watching my first Tosin video, and just being like..
O_O Those are chino pants that go to his ankles, with a blazer, and fedora... AWESOME!
I think he's one of the people that produces a very good image for Metal musicians, and listeners everywhere.


----------



## Thep (Dec 3, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 3, 2012)

I had a friend that pulled off a trench coat with his hoodie it looked snazzy.


----------



## datalore (Dec 4, 2012)

For me, the biggest pet peeve is a trench coat with jeans and sneakers. It's like wearing a formal cummerbund over a Hawaiian shirt.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 30, 2012)

Bump because this is so spot-on it hurts. Fedoras enrage me to no end.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 30, 2012)

Let people wear what they want, and don't give a shit. You'll be happier and so will they.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 30, 2012)

Not sure what the problem is with trench coats, but only 0.1% of people born in the last 60 years can pull off fedoras, and only .00001 percent of those people are white males.


----------



## irondavidson (Dec 30, 2012)

Never thought Tosin Abasi and Timberlake will show up in the same video. But you found the only connection between the two, congrats!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 30, 2012)

irondavidson said:


> Never thought Tosin Abasi and Timberlake will show up in the same video. But you found the only connection between the two, congrats!




Both are musicians


----------



## Loomer (Dec 30, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Let people wear what they want, and don't give a shit. You'll be happier and so will they.



Feelin' singled out a little? 

No but for real though: 

My gripe with fedoras is actually pretty well explained in the visual side of the video as well as here: fedoras of okc
It seems the vast majority of people who make an actual deal out of wearing a fedora are clueless, horrible nerd, special snowflakes and other assorted losers. It gets on my tits because... Well fuck.. I dunno. It's just somehow extremely annoying and hard to explain just why it is such.


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Dec 30, 2012)

Finally someone said it.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 30, 2012)

"Go gadget go"

Lawlz. 

Oh, and we get 'all weather top coats' to go with our blues in the Air Force- they're basically trench coats. No fedoras, though.


----------



## Aztec (Dec 30, 2012)

This was actually quite entertaining.


----------



## Mexi (Dec 30, 2012)

JPhoenix19 said:


> "Go gadget go"
> 
> Lawlz.



yeah this part killed me!


----------



## Double A (Dec 30, 2012)

jeleopard said:


> I like long coats and I like fedoras.
> 
> Together, no. And if you're trying to look like a bamf, you likely will not pull it off (though, there are a few exceptions)


No exceptions, not now, not ever.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 30, 2012)

Loomer said:


> Feelin' singled out a little?
> 
> No but for real though:
> 
> ...




Well, I don't wear a fedora or a trench coat. I just figure there's a lack of variety in popular fashion as it is, so we might as well just be cool with whatever people want to wear.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Dec 30, 2012)

Fedoras are the worst thing to ever happen to anything ever.


----------



## wakjob (Dec 30, 2012)

What about Harrison Ford? Can he wear a Fedora?

How about English Derby's? Are English Derby's ok? Like a Bowler hat?

Cause I really want one myself, and just want to make sure its ok with you guys first.


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 30, 2012)

MythicSquirrel said:


> _Douches_ are the worst thing to ever happen to _Fedoras_ ever.




Fixed that for you. 

Fedoras are epic. You just have to get one that suits you and your clothing. Men's fashion needs to make a comeback.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 30, 2012)

^
There's plenty of classic men's fashion, most men just don't give a shit about it.


----------



## ghostred7 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a leather trench that I absolutely love. Don't do the fedora thing tho. I look pretty retarded in them.


----------



## Altar (Dec 30, 2012)

Trench coats and gas masks, anyone?


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 30, 2012)

JUSTIN TIMBERLAKE CAN WEAR A FEDORA.
YOU CAN'T WEAR A FEDORA.

I loved how basic the cadence was, as well as the rhyme scheme. It seemed to intensify the point somehow. 

I have to say, on their own I have nothing against a fedora or trench coats. Anyone who knows me knows that I enjoy men's fashion, but that doesn't mean I can pull it all off. I look like an idiot in fedoras, so I don't wear them. I'm all about those driver caps, though. It's sometimes disheartening to see someone trying to be unique via their fashion choices, and failing miserably. I'd compare it to some of the djent kids who work so hard on trying to make a complex polyrhythm that they forget to have fun with music. 

TOSIN ABASI CAN WEAR A FEDORA
YOU CAN'T WEAR A FEDORA


----------



## kamello (Dec 31, 2012)

Murmel said:


> ^
> There's plenty of classic men's fashion, most men just don't give a shit about it.



here's the deal, can I deposit you $300, send a few pics of myself, buy my clothing for me, keep $20 for you (yes, Im a cheap bastard) and then send the things back to me?


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Dec 31, 2012)

wakjob said:


> What about Harrison Ford? Can he wear a Fedora?


 
Yes. Yes, he can.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 31, 2012)

wakjob said:


> What about Harrison Ford? Can he wear a Fedora?
> 
> How about English Derby's? Are English Derby's ok? Like a Bowler hat?
> 
> Cause I really want one myself, and just want to make sure its ok with you guys first.



Dunno about English Derby's so I'll throw my hands in the air and go "Baaaah!"

Just remember that the first thing aspie nerds turn to when they want to seem "unique" or special, is a hat of some sort. Be careful not to make it look like you're one of them! Otherwise you'll never touch boobs again!


----------



## Loomer (Dec 31, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> Fedoras are epic. You just have to get one that suits you and your clothing. Men's fashion needs to make a comeback.



I dunno man.. In the right context I am def. sure it can look cool, but I fear it's been ruined forever. It's a bit like the swastika in that respect; It used to be something nice and lovely, but then it got co-opted and stolen by some of the world's worst people and made into their rallying banner. Now, the taint will probably never wash off


----------



## Edika (Dec 31, 2012)

My notion at this is that good-looking guys that have a touch of fashion in them can pull fedora's and trench coats off. It's like cute hot girls, they can wear whatever the hell they want and it still is acceptable on them. If you see it in a regular girl it depends on how much she can make it work with her general attitude. The same with guys. Douche's that wear them still look like douche's, but the also manage to seem like douche's whatever they are wearing (usually something douchy!).
Personally I don't like fedora's and trench coats because they are outdated, but a nice coat with a nice suit is a good combination for winter when you want to get dressed for a formal occasion.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 31, 2012)

Altar said:


> Trench coats and gas masks, anyone?



Only if your home planet is called Krieg.


----------



## wakjob (Dec 31, 2012)

Murmel said:


> ^
> There's plenty of classic men's fashion, most men just don't give a shit about it.



I would love to dress more fashionable, but we have become a very casual society and those types of clothes just don't seem practical for day to day living. At least not for the average working 'Joe'.

Having a couple of nice outfits for special occasions like weddings and going out to dinner ect... that's about as much as I can justify in my life.

Dress hats in general are rarely scene anymore, except with senior citizens. Which is a shame, because they can be classy.

I find its better to take a girl shopping with me or just buy what's on the manikin... chances are a girl in the store put that ensemble together.


----------



## skisgaar (Dec 31, 2012)

The man in a trench coat and fedora combo, cannot hide his power levels from me.


----------



## skisgaar (Dec 31, 2012)

In all seriousness though, do you mind if we don't categorize everyone in the aspergers section as complete fucking wierdo's? I happen to know a bunch of people with it, and none try to dress up as if they're unique (Definitely not in a trench either).


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 31, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> Not sure what the problem is with trench coats, but *0% of people should wear fedoras*



Edited for truth.


----------



## wakjob (Dec 31, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> Edited for truth.



I think we should bring back the cape! Or hooded shawl!

No wait, the world would look like a giant Renaissance Fair... never mind.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 31, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> In all seriousness though, do you mind if we don't categorize everyone in the aspergers section as complete fucking wierdo's? I happen to know a bunch of people with it, and none try to dress up as if they're unique (Definitely not in a trench either).



There's a distinction, actually.

Asperger's: An actual mental disorder which can be treated, and with which many people lead normal lives and are pretty decent folks. 

Aspies: People on the internet who diagnose themselves with Asperger's after reading the Wikipedia article on the subject, and use it to justify being rude, intolerant, unable to understand even the most obvious social clues, self-centered, overly opinionated and excessively angry when challenged on those opinions. Often seen wearing fedoras when outside their nerd caves. Often, the Asperger's self-diagnosis has no merit in a medical sense, and they are in fact just anti-social dickwads. Thus the self-diagnosis part is not mandatory in order to qualify for the mark of "Aspie". It is based wholly on the (horrible) behaviour of the Aspie, with the behaviour being like a cartoonish, horridly annoying parody of actual Asperger's symptoms. 
For examples, see any Brony convention ever, Anime forums and cons, Okcupid tag search "nice guy", people who make Youtube Vlogs about things they dislike, Metal-Archives.com, most if not all Dream Theater shows, comic and games stores and last but not least 4chan and Reddit.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 31, 2012)

wakjob said:


> I would love to dress more fashionable, but we have become a very casual society and those types of clothes just don't seem practical for day to day living. At least not for the average working 'Joe'.
> 
> Having a couple of nice outfits for special occasions like weddings and going out to dinner ect... that's about as much as I can justify in my life.
> 
> ...



Dressing fashionable doesn't mean dressing up in a full suit every day. You can easily look classy but still casual. There's tons of casual classic things out there, and being male, you actually have an advantage in this over girls if you lack creativity because classic men's fashion hasn't changed much in decades.

With something like this in a couple of different colour schemes you're pretty much set, casual-smart wise.







But I guess what you were reffering to was more in the lines of old time New York gangster


----------



## The_Mop (Dec 31, 2012)

With regard to the original fashion-oriented complaint: I'm not sure that ranting about it in your bedroom is much cooler.

I mean, I'm with you on the fedoras thing. The other thing is girls wearing bowler hats. That makes no sense. Just putting it all in context 

*flamesuit on*


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't mind trench coats if you can wear/pull it off correctly, like Jason Dill, or this other dude. They look pretty rad.


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 31, 2012)

Fedoras > Baseball hats

<--- My profile hat > Fedoras



Signed, 

HaloHat


----------



## Arsenal12 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wasn't aware this was even a problem. Fuck saving the whales, I'm getting behind this.


----------



## abandonist (Dec 31, 2012)

I wear a brimmed hat sometimes, not really a fedora.

But I really like hats. I'm wearing a beanie with bear ears right now.


----------



## orby (Jan 1, 2013)

Woah, this came back from the dead. Thanks for the nice comments, guys!

I'd like to note that I don't really actually care about trench coats and fedoras, either. I was spurred to write the song based on some really annoying guy with whom i had a class with this past semester. he was a very dumb person who always talked about LARPing and how much of a "gentleman" he is, and would constantly wear trench coats and fedoras. Apparently it's a trend among annoying people? I don't get it.

I have the fashion sense of a homeless bowling alley mechanic so I certainly don't have a podium to speak from, but even I know dressing up like Sephiroth on days other than Halloween is a mistake.


----------



## BillNephew (Jan 1, 2013)

Fedoras are not the problem. It's the flat-billed hats that's the problem. Whenever I see someone wearing one, I just automatically think "DOUCHE!" That's just my problem though.


----------



## orby (Jan 1, 2013)

Flat brim baseball hats, you mean? Those don't bother me TOO much, but I really don't understand why people leave the store stickers on them, too. Like, the first thing I'd do if i bought a hat would be to take that shit off of it


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey!!!! Who's been wearing my coats again?


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 1, 2013)

orby said:


> Flat brim baseball hats, you mean? Those don't bother me TOO much, but I really don't understand why people leave the store stickers on them, too. Like, the first thing I'd do if i bought a hat would be to take that shit off of it



You leave the sticker on so when you resell the cap it keeps its value. Of course no one actually knows that and just leaves the stupid sticker on their snapback.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 2, 2013)

Relevant to this thread:


----------



## guy in latvia (Jan 2, 2013)

I only wear trench coats not to ruin my suit on the way to work (it rains and is muddy a lot here). But I would never wear a fedora, cowboy hats are my kind of thing!


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 2, 2013)

Also relevant to this thread:


----------



## Murmel (Jan 2, 2013)

^
More like the no-friends-zone.



























I'm such a dick


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Since when did we have elitism over clothing here? I mean...*I* wouldn't wear a fedora as stated earlier (or even use the operating system of the same name), but who gives a shit if someone wears one? My 15 y/o likes fedoras. They look good on him and it works well with his fashion (no trench coats or urges of trying to look like a BAMF). If anyone would call him a "clueless, horrible nerd, special snowflakes and other assorted loser" would be welcoming a punch in the throat from one of us. He wears them b/c they look good on him.

I mean, not everyone can be as fashionable as GWAR, Slipnot, & Kiss.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 2, 2013)

ghostred7 said:


> I mean, not everyone can be as fashionable as GWAR, Slipnot, & Kiss.





Like many other things, the fedora has come to be associated with something negative. I personally don't think they look good, I don't like hats in general, but I wouldn't care if my friends wore them. I think a lot of the posts in this thread need to be taken with a grain of salt, it's not the most serious discussion.

And fashion is one of the most elitist things in the modern world. Head over to Styleforum and see the hate just because some dude bought $150 fake leather shoes that look great and not $700 real leather ones.


----------



## JoeyW (Jan 2, 2013)

ghostred7 said:


> Since when did we have elitism over clothing here? I mean...*I* wouldn't wear a fedora as stated earlier (or even use the operating system of the same name), but who gives a shit if someone wears one? My 15 y/o likes fedoras. They look good on him and it works well with his fashion (no trench coats or urges of trying to look like a BAMF). If anyone would call him a "clueless, horrible nerd, special snowflakes and other assorted loser" would be welcoming a punch in the throat from one of us. He wears them b/c they look good on him.
> 
> I mean, not everyone can be as fashionable as GWAR, Slipnot, & Kiss.


 
Dude, no offence but this is the Internet and fedoras are taken REALLY seriously here.


----------



## Kroaton (Jan 2, 2013)

fedor emelianenko telling us not to wear fedoras.


----------



## orby (Jan 2, 2013)

ghostred7 said:


> Since when did we have elitism over clothing here?



the song is a joke



> If anyone would call him a "clueless, horrible nerd, special snowflakes and other assorted loser" would be welcoming a punch in the throat from one of us.



because punching people is a MUCH better thing to do than making fun of them right?


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 2, 2013)

Murmel said:


> And fashion is one of the most elitist things in the modern world. Head over to Styleforum and see the hate just because some dude bought $150 fake leather shoes that look great and not $700 real leather ones.



Fashion forums are terrible places.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 2, 2013)

> the song is a joke
> because punching people is a MUCH better thing to do than making fun of them right?



I know the song is a joke...but a lot of the comments in-thread aren't.

And YES... if an adult makes fun of my kid, they deserve a punch to the throat...or one of these..






Just as tone doesn't translate in posts...apparently my joking didn't translate either...b/c the GWAR line was srs bidnezz & all.


MythicSquirrel said:


> Fashion forums are terrible places.



I completely fashion challenged, so I'd never go...but being around people in the industry...i can only imagine. My fashion stops at sleeping pants, t-shirts, and slippers (my daily wear at home lol).


----------



## ShadowAMD (Jan 2, 2013)

I think it's more evil to look smart than dress like a hybrid indiana jones meets shaggy.. Especially when your on stage looking well pruned, all of a sudden you start whaling your lungs out death metal style and you see the look on peoples faces.. "Especially metal heads" It's fucking priceless..


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Cabinet (Jan 2, 2013)

Lonely Nerds In Fedoras

sorry fedoras are lame as fuck


----------



## Xaios (Jan 2, 2013)

Murmel said:


> With something like this in a couple of different colour schemes you're pretty much set, casual-smart wise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My instinctual response upon seeing this picture was that I wanted to strangle him with his pants. I couldn't even tell you why, but when I saw it, I could feel a wave of pure hostility washing over me.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a black fedora I wear and recently got a grey/black one as well.

My girlfriend has a black fedora that she put a working clock on the side of.


It kicks ass.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 2, 2013)

caskettheclown said:


> I have a black fedora I wear and recently got a grey/black one as well.
> 
> My girlfriend has a black fedora that she put a working clock on the side of.
> 
> ...



Are you like, a for real Brony? I mean, someone who actively identifies as one come hell, high water or social ostracisation?! 

If yes, then please answer why it is that so many of the... Less desirable of your kind have this huge thing for Fedoras. 
Was it Linkara that started all this, or someone else!? Did the Special Snowflake Hive Mind command them? I really need to know, since this has been boggling my mind for months now. Everywhere in nerd culture I see fedoras constantly. It has become so ubiquitous the trend has even gotten to Europe, at least four years ahead of the Law Of European Trend Delays. Please, I need to know.

EDIT: For perspective:

- Nerds. 
- In Europe. 
- _IN EUROPE_

..have gotten in on this fully. This is unprecedented. The most un-trendy and sartorially clueless form of biological life is in on this. HOW DID IT SPREAD TO THESE PEOPLE!?


----------



## groovemasta (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 2, 2013)

Loomer said:


> Are you like, a for real Brony? I mean, someone who actively identifies as one come hell, high water or social ostracisation?!
> 
> If yes, then please answer why it is that so many of the... Less desirable of your kind have this huge thing for Fedoras.
> Was it Linkara that started all this, or someone else!? Did the Special Snowflake Hive Mind command them? I really need to know, since this has been boggling my mind for months now. Everywhere in nerd culture I see fedoras constantly. It has become so ubiquitous the trend has even gotten to Europe, at least four years ahead of the Law Of European Trend Delays. Please, I need to know.
> ...



There's a brony at my school with really greasy hair and he always wears an equally as greasy fedora to cover it up. There's a fine line where you don't even feel bad for him anymore because he's literally wearing the same stuff every single day.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 3, 2013)

Xaios said:


> My instinctual response upon seeing this picture was that I wanted to strangle him with his pants. I couldn't even tell you why, but when I saw it, I could feel a wave of pure hostility washing over me.


Then you are a most silly person.


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 3, 2013)

But what about the public masturbator trench coats???


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jan 3, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> But what about the public masturbator trench coats???



They only go with the rapist glasses.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 3, 2013)

Metal_Webb said:


> They only go with the rapist glasses.




But for real doe that combo is TIMELESS!


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 3, 2013)

Or pedophile beards. But the 3 combo... Ugh, godlike


----------



## Loomer (Jan 3, 2013)

LADIES

CONTAIN YOUR ORGASMS


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 3, 2013)

Loomer said:


> Are you like, a for real Brony? I mean, someone who actively identifies as one come hell, high water or social ostracisation?!
> 
> If yes, then please answer why it is that so many of the... Less desirable of your kind have this huge thing for Fedoras.
> Was it Linkara that started all this, or someone else!? Did the Special Snowflake Hive Mind command them? I really need to know, since this has been boggling my mind for months now. Everywhere in nerd culture I see fedoras constantly. It has become so ubiquitous the trend has even gotten to Europe, at least four years ahead of the Law Of European Trend Delays. Please, I need to know.
> ...


Yes I am a brony but i'm not one of these people that watches it all day every day. I rarely talk about it or anything unless someone brings it up then i'll say "Yea I like that show, its actually not bad" or something like that.
I don't think i'm a brony to the point of social ostracisation or anything, not that I would really care. I deal with enough from people just because i'm a Juggalo that this kind of stuff doesn't really bother me.

ANYWAY, to answer your question i'm not really sure why the fedora has caught on so bad. I don't really pay attention to what everybody else wears, seeing as the fashion style in my area hasn't changed much in the last few years aside from these people wearing their "Swag yolo" stuff.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 4, 2013)

I think wearing a beanie in the summer is almost as bad as a fedora.

Unseasonal Beanies - Page 1 of 9


----------



## Loomer (Jan 5, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


> I think wearing a beanie in the summer is almost as bad as a fedora.
> 
> Unseasonal Beanies - Page 1 of 9



Occasionally guilty of that one myself actually. Mostly to cover up bad hair days, although a cap of some sort is more widely used. That said, it's winter and cold here so currently I'm allowed


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 5, 2013)

Loomer said:


> Occasionally guilty of that one myself actually. Mostly to cover up bad hair days, although a cap of some sort is more widely used. That said, it's winter and cold here so currently I'm allowed



Free pass in the winter, haha. I'm still rocking a camp cap, been looking around for a nice beanie.


----------



## MFB (Jan 5, 2013)

I keep my head shaved down to a 1/4" of hair, so in the summer its either amazing feeling or cold as shit to feel at night. Therefore, if I choose to wear a beanie so be it (even though I never do)


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 5, 2013)

4th piece of the RAPIST LOOK COMBO: An 'ol trucker cap does well. 
OR the russian cap. 
Google http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/495367020/Holiday-Sale-Best-Selling-Wind-Water-Proof-Trapper-font-b-Hat-b-font-Rabbit-font-b.jpg vaizd


----------



## Jakke (Jan 5, 2013)

Screw hating on fedoras and trenchcoats (I am more of a duster man myself, that is, I own one). I say we start beating up skinheads until we can have the bomber jacket back, love those things!


----------



## Arsenal12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Screw hating on fedoras and trenchcoats (I am more of a duster man myself, that is, I own one). I say we start beating up skinheads until we can have the bomber jacket back, love those things!



word.. I've always been a fan. especially the navy blue ones with orange lining. was about to buy one sometime in the mid 90s but wow, it just didn't look good on me at all.

this:

http://www.mypilotstore.com/mypilotstore/sep/6690


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 5, 2013)

The 'look' skinheads or the 'feel' skinheads?


----------



## Jakke (Jan 5, 2013)

The nazi skinheads


----------



## Loomer (Jan 8, 2013)

Jakke said:


> The nazi skinheads



There are other, more important reasons for disliking Nazi skinheads than fashion though 

But granted, tracksuits and puffy jacket vests are atrocious, but that's easily explained since Nazis are usually groce uneducated poors.


----------



## Curt (Jan 8, 2013)

Murmel said:


> Dressing fashionable doesn't mean dressing up in a full suit every day. You can easily look classy but still casual. There's tons of casual classic things out there, and being male, you actually have an advantage in this over girls if you lack creativity because classic men's fashion hasn't changed much in decades.
> 
> With something like this in a couple of different colour schemes you're pretty much set, casual-smart wise.
> 
> ...


 Not sure if great outfit, Or undeniably attractive man making it look better. 

I would entirely dress as such if I weren't a broke fuck. haha

The most stylish I get are cardigans over nice tees and skinnies or henley tees/slim slouch shorts in the summer/spring... Then I ruin it by wearing TOMS classics 90% of the time(they are just so comfortable!)
And the only hats I wear are beanies in the late fall/winter.

Stheart gets most of my clothing budget, tbh.



Loomer said:


> Are you like, a for real Brony? I mean, someone who actively identifies as one come hell, high water or social ostracisation?!
> 
> If yes, then please answer why it is that so many of the... Less desirable of your kind have this huge thing for Fedoras.
> Was it Linkara that started all this, or someone else!? Did the Special Snowflake Hive Mind command them? I really need to know, since this has been boggling my mind for months now. Everywhere in nerd culture I see fedoras constantly. It has become so ubiquitous the trend has even gotten to Europe, at least four years ahead of the Law Of European Trend Delays. Please, I need to know.
> ...


----------



## Murmel (Jan 8, 2013)

Curt said:


> Not sure if great outfit, Or undeniably attractive man making it look better.
> 
> I would entirely dress as such if I weren't a broke fuck. haha



You don't have to be rich. You can find similar stuff at Walmart/Target/H&M for cheap. The most expensive stuff is outerwear and shoes.


----------



## MFB (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Truth. 

I just picked up some sweet Merona sweaters from my work and I look great in them. I just need some nicer cargos to go with them/pants in general since I only have two pairs: work pants and jeans.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 8, 2013)

Or discount places online. You don't have to drop 3 grand on a Bruberry coat to look good.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 8, 2013)

MFB said:


> ^ Truth.
> 
> I just picked up some sweet Merona sweaters from my work and I look great in them. I just need some nicer cargos to go with them/pants in general since I only have two pairs: work pants and jeans.



Personally I would definitely go with jeans or chinos (if the sweaters suit chinos) instead of cargo pants. Looks cleaner and more sophisticated.
But whatever floats your boat.

On the topic of expensive: It's a very common misconception that looking good is pricey, it really isn't if you look in the right places. It doesn't have to be that ridiculous brand sweater that costs $500, when you can get one for $20 that looks pretty much just like it.


----------



## MFB (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, one of them is black with thinner white stripes so it works with Jeans, but my other one (and the one I prefer more sadly) is already a middle-of-the-road blue with gray stripes so with Jeans it's kind a 50/50 whether or not I like it or hate it  That was the look I used on Christmas day though.


----------



## Randy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 8, 2013)

I would proudly wear either black or beige trench coats.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 8, 2013)

Murmel said:


> Personally I would definitely go with jeans or chinos (if the sweaters suit chinos) instead of cargo pants. Looks cleaner and more sophisticated.
> But whatever floats your boat.
> 
> On the topic of expensive: It's a very common misconception that looking good is pricey, it really isn't if you look in the right places. It doesn't have to be that ridiculous brand sweater that costs $500, when you can get one for $20 that looks pretty much just like it.



Half true. Looking good is as much about clothes fitting worth a damn as it is clothes looking decent on their own. Average joe may or may not find ready-to-wear clothing reasonably fitting, but if you need any sort of tapered/slim/modern/athletic fit (names and meaning vary somewhat between companies) then things get a little more complicated. For instance, my build is mostly slim due to light bone structure (30" waist, slim arms despite having some muscle on them), but my chest and shoulders are of a more average sizing so finding something that truly fits top-to-bottom is difficult for me. I've pretty much given up on finding anything that fits straight off the rack and focus on finding something that fits in the upper body (shoulders, neck, proper arm hole and sleeve cuts, etc) in hopes that a tailor can fix the rest.

Mind you I live in the US; from what I understand "European" cuts tend to be better fitted.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 8, 2013)

but he pulls em off so well


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 8, 2013)

Is that the motherfucking Question??


----------



## Murmel (Jan 8, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> Half true. Looking good is as much about clothes fitting worth a damn as it is clothes looking decent on their own. Average joe may or may not find ready-to-wear clothing reasonably fitting, but if you need any sort of tapered/slim/modern/athletic fit (names and meaning vary somewhat between companies) then things get a little more complicated. For instance, my build is mostly slim due to light bone structure (30" waist, slim arms despite having some muscle on them), but my chest and shoulders are of a more average sizing so finding something that truly fits top-to-bottom is difficult for me. I've pretty much given up on finding anything that fits straight off the rack and focus on finding something that fits in the upper body (shoulders, neck, proper arm hole and sleeve cuts, etc) in hopes that a tailor can fix the rest.
> 
> Mind you I live in the US; from what I understand "European" cuts tend to be better fitted.



You're fit sounds exactly like mine, I mean like spot on. Fit is very important, and I can't wear anything but slim fit stuff. Size S from H&M fits me pretty much perfectly when it comes to upper body stuff, started to get tight as of late though because I'm bulking, so might have to size up to M soon (which will probably be a bit too big).

One has to remember that every brand has a different fit. A size S shirt from H&M won't fit the same as a size S from some place focused on middle aged men.

The only thing I have trouble finding is dress shirts and suit jackets. If they're good at the waist, they're too narrow in the shoulders.
And if good in the shoulders, then too wide in the waist.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 9, 2013)

Murmel said:


> You're fit sounds exactly like mine, I mean like spot on. Fit is very important, and I can't wear anything but slim fit stuff. Size S from H&M fits me pretty much perfectly when it comes to upper body stuff, started to get tight as of late though because I'm bulking, so might have to size up to M soon (which will probably be a bit too big).
> 
> One has to remember that every brand has a different fit. A size S shirt from H&M won't fit the same as a size S from some place focused on middle aged men.
> 
> ...



Definitely varies from company to company. H&M is a better fit than most for me; a bit loose at the waist still (I'm a medium in the chest) and could be a tiny bit tighter in the sleeves, but thankfully those things can be altered.


----------



## Curt (Jan 9, 2013)

Murmel said:


> You don't have to be rich. You can find similar stuff at Walmart/Target/H&M for cheap. The most expensive stuff is outerwear and shoes.


The walmarts in my area sell nothing fashionable. Nice button-downs, maybe. But all the pants are slacks, sweats, or ugly rustler/wrangler stuff marketed to rednecks. I will spend a decent bit for clothes. But sometimes $150 or so for shoes is hard to justify.

Edit: looked on targets website. Looks promising.


----------



## MFB (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey! 

Don't you knock my Wal-Mart Wranglers (that are actual Levi's) for I am NO redneck.

...and yeah, Target definitely has better stuff and you'd be surprised at how often that same stuff can be on clearance for in-store. We have cardigans going for 30% off and my last Merona pullover was 50% off. Shit like that you only find online.

Not sure how close you are to the Lawrence/Manhattan region of KS but I think their store is fairly large like mine so it'll have more of a softlines selection to offer


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 9, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> Is that the motherfucking Question??



"did you go through that mans trash?!"
Question: " dont be ridiculous, i go through EVERYONE'S trash!"


Question: "the end tips of the shoelaces are called aglets, and their actual purpose is truly sinister!"



i love question and how insane he is


----------



## johnny_ace (Jan 11, 2013)

Fedora and coveralls while doing Metal work? 








..... actually couldnt find my cap and found the hat in a box i was like fuck it ...but i do not wear a trench coat i preffer pea coat minus the fedora


----------



## Jakke (Jan 11, 2013)

You may wear a trenchcoat if you are either/both:

1. A sociopathic vigilante





or

2. An insane angel


----------



## MFB (Jan 11, 2013)

Not sure if that's the same person as I'm thinking of, but Constantine gets away with it too






It seems like trench-coats and fedoras are either a dated combo that seems out of place when used in reality, or only for comic books and other types of media


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 11, 2013)

^ I'd laugh at someone trying to pull of a neo-noirish vibe IRL.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 11, 2013)

Jakke said:


> You may wear a trenchcoat if you are either/both:
> 1. A sociopathic vigilante
> or
> 2. An insane angel



or

3. You're Big Boss


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 12, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> ^ I'd laugh at someone trying to pull of a neo-noirish vibe IRL.


Yeah, that's kinda the issue. Just because your favorite movie/anime/video game badass can pull it off doesn't mean you can


----------



## Murmel (Jan 12, 2013)

^
This a million times.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 24, 2013)

Bumping this thread because I just saw this on Highsnobiety:

7 Trends to Watch out for from Recent Fashion Weeks

Praying fedoras don't come back in style. Then everyone on okcupid will have to find another type of hat to wear so it doesn't look like they're "in on the fashion trends maaaan"


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 24, 2013)

Fedoras have been in style for like 70 years running. They aren't coming back into fashion, class is.

Glad to see 3 piece suits may be coming back too. Suits are the best way to dress. And the Under-vest just makes them that extra bit of awesome.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 24, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


> Bumping this thread because I just saw this on Highsnobiety:
> 
> 7 Trends to Watch out for from Recent Fashion Weeks
> ]



This is good news. I can still keep my Kanye West costume.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 24, 2013)

This thread has corrupted me. Literally corrupted me. 

I showed some friends the video, and we all busted up because we know a few people in common who fall under the Trench Coat and/or Fedora category. It's such a strong meme among us that just recently we went bar-hopping _looking_ for TC/F guys, as weird as that sounds. 

Oh yeah, we also have our own textspeech abbreviation for it.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## anunnaki (Jan 27, 2013)

Earlier in the thread someone said Tosin Abasi dresses nicely which is generally true, he's a pretty classy dude. But then I remembered someone, somewhere, saying that he dresses like a lesbian and it reminded me of this pic on the DiMarzio site:







Tosin has "unique" taste that's for sure... 

Love his music though!


----------



## Murmel (Jan 27, 2013)

^
I don't like high fashion, I think it looks stupid. But I don't think that's how he dresses on a regular basis


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 27, 2013)

I love Tosin's style, but in that promo it looks like he has the world's most carefree erection.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 27, 2013)

He looks pretty ridiculous in that picture.
Still not as ridiculous as CDG though:


----------



## groovemasta (Jan 27, 2013)

Tosin is the lady gaga of prog, you guys just need to chill


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Feb 25, 2013)

Saw this and had to post it here, even if it is a bit of a bump.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 25, 2013)

. Nothing classy about any of those fucks. 

Dear Fucks, 

STOP RUINING CLASSIC FASHIONS. YOU FUCKS.

Sincerely, 

People with taste.


----------



## MFB (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh my fucking lord, I cannot express how much I laughed at that with emoticons


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Loomer (Feb 28, 2013)

^^^^That was hilarious!


----------

